# fisher 1000 spreader



## snow white (Aug 18, 2003)

bought 5 new fisher low profile spreaders,mounted them on my bobcat ,but if the salt is even remotely damp thhere spreaders won't work,the either work for 2 secs then stop or not at all,any ideas,will sell these units if interested ......used sort of once


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

What salt you useing? Old bulk or new bagged?
Maybe they need a vibrator added or a piece might need added to the motor shaft to make the salt move better. look at the manual it might say something like "use treated bagged salt" Bagged can end up different then bulk, bulk can be exposed to mositure and weld the salt into clumps. The Fisher I used, flowed too good, it left a trail behind it on bumps even when it was not operating. But we used dry bagged stuff that was under cover all the time


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snow white _
> *bought 5 new fisher low profile spreaders,mounted them on my bobcat ,but if the salt is even remotely damp there spreaders won't work,the either work for 2 secs then stop or not at all,any ideas,will sell these units if interested ......used sort of once *


I have a 500 and I am using bagged calcium in it .It works absolutely perfect.I also ran some salt Thu it with excellent results.If I leave material in it it clumps up so I load only what I am going to use.

What used to take 2 hours and 4 to 5 bag's to do with a hand rotary spreader now takes less then a minute,and only 2 bags of material.I am going to be installing a variable controller in it and may be down to 1 1/2 bags instead of 2.

Lastly I was going to install and extra blade or agitator half way up the drive shaft to the impeller to assist in crushing up the material that was clumping up ,But I decided the motor may not have the hp/torque to over come the added resistance and decided to load what I am going to use and just use bagged material.

I have been plowing and salting for a LOOOONG time and always salter by hand with a spreader.I really kick myself in the but for not purchasing one along time ago.

I never got one because I felt the designs would not allow them to last very long because of the corrosive environment they work in .

With the new designs I ran out of excuses not to invest in one and I feel its going to hold up a long long time. Try using clean bagged material it may be the only problem.

I really don't miss the taste of salt in my mouth from walking and slipping behind the push spreader any more


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I ran one these for about 3 years, your right they don't spread wet salt very well, I'm using treated salt, I sold mine and bought a Snowex 1875 which spread sand and wet salt. A vibrator will work on the 1000 and will cure your problems. Fisher doesn't offer a vibrator kit anymore. Ocean truck should be able to get them as Snowex uses them, but pricy. Karrier( one of the sponsors makes a nice unit), but shipping isn't cheap.

Bill


----------



## snow white (Aug 18, 2003)

*fisher 1000*

i tied 2 link of chain to mix it up but no results the salt is bulk salt but it is far from wet,the fisher speedcaster are fine as they have a better funnel shape where the 1000 are to flat on the sides..


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

We install vibrators on the smaller units and work great!
We actually stock 6-10 vibrator kits. One guy tells the next guy what a huge difference it makes. we install on existing and almost every new unit we sell.

The installation/repair facilty i work for has a special for plowsite members, feel free to call 
ADVANCE 24HR PLOW PARTS @1-847-459-6363
(24hr when it snows)
Goodluck,PT.


----------



## snow white (Aug 18, 2003)

*vibrator kit*

plow tech do you have a price for the vibrator kit and where are u located


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

189.00 for complete kit +shipping/cod
Located in IL.

p.s.
Future sponsor (i hope) New product to be listed never seen before!!!!


----------

